# FS: 2 Cree Arc AAA Q4's



## MillerMods (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a WC Q4 2-stage low level is 50mA and high can still be chosen. $130 shipped Priority or International Airmail.

WH Q4 "floody" beam with slight hotspot. Good for someone who wants it for close-up work. 50mA low 1.25W . $105 shipped Priority or International Airmail.


----------



## iocheretyanny (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe you should post this sale in "CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T" to get more traffic....


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 20, 2008)

I was thinking that too. Thanks for the tip 



iocheretyanny said:


> Maybe you should post this sale in "CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T" to get more traffic....


----------



## stang68 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll take the WC Q4 non floody with 3/4W high.


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 20, 2008)

stang68 said:


> I'll take the WC Q4 non floody with 3/4W high.



Sold to stang68
I'll ship it out tomorrow.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## stang68 (Nov 20, 2008)

Paypal sent


----------



## moose (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey do you still have the other light?:huh:


----------

